# New Meat Grinder



## princess (Aug 17, 2010)

My hand-me-down Oster finally gave up the ghost ::grumble::  So I bought a new one online today...

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36989_36989

What grinders do you use? Do you know this one? Pros? Cons?

-Princess


----------



## tlzimmerman (Aug 17, 2010)

That grinder is good grinder, it will work its way through the meat.  These grinders on northern tools site are the same ones gander mtn rebrands as their guide series.....I saw this one in person, and the one I link below, and went with the heavier duty one.  At times mine could be called on to do 300-500 pounds in a day of venison, pork, or beef, and I questioned whether the cheaper model would be up to the task consistantly.  The parts are all much heavier on mine.  For your average user, I think it would be a good machine.  A couple buddies have one and it works well for what they do (about a deer or 2 a year, and some basic sausage grinding a butt here and there).  The grinders are the same size (#12), I think the more expensive one goes a little faster though, as to be expected.

Here is the one I got...and I love it.  Haven't found anything that will slow it down yet, including partially frozen gristly old muley buck venison, or really really fat (50/50 and 80/20) pork I use for mixing and sausagemaking. 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_340586_340586


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2010)

I looked at that same grinder when I bought mine and I would have bought that one. My grinder was a B-day gift so I can't complain but you got the better grinder for sure. That one has metal gears internally and you can get other plates for it too. I got the one from Gander Mtn. and it's good but not as good to me then the one you got.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats that one should do fine I know several of our members have that model. I have a LEM 1.5 hp #32 and its really overkill for most things


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on the grinder. I think what you got will be a good unit. I do alot of meat at a time so I have the cabela's commercial that will do almost 400lbs a hour.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think you will be pleased with your selection of a grinder. I have that exact same model, and I've pushed a lot of meat through it without it ever heating up. Congrats, and grind away. It's all good my friend.


----------



## princess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks guys, you made me feel better. :)

My butcher does not charge me to do rough chop on my pork, venison or beef so it won't be taking too much work on. Everything else just goes in the freezer.  tlzimmerman? That looks AWESOME and if I ever increase my volume (or my butcher starts charging me) I will grab that one next!

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2010)

Princess said:


> My hand-me-down Oster finally gave up the ghost ::grumble::  So I bought a new one online today...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36989_36989
> 
> ...


That's the one I got---Haven't used it much yet, so I can't give it a fair critique.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new grinder. I am still using my KitchenAid attachment but looking at getting a grinder in the future. Let us know how you like it


----------



## alelover (Aug 18, 2010)

I have that one too. It works great. My wife can't shove the meat in it fast enough. It will grind serious amounts of meat and not stop.


----------

